# Ich habs geschafft



## Justhon (8. November 2007)

Nabend zusammen.

Ich hatte heute meine Fischerprüfung in NRW, und was soll ich sagen...bestanden|supergri

3Fehler in der Theorie, aber sonst war alles klar.
Der größte Teil der anderen hats auch geschafft, und im Januar werd ich mir den Schein ausstellen lassen!|supergri

MfG Justus


----------



## KillerPueppi (8. November 2007)

*AW: Ich habs geschafft*

Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch...

(ich hab ja auch gerade bestanden, aber ich kann nicht bis nächstes Jahr warten, ich hol mir Montag meinen Schein  )


----------



## plattform7 (8. November 2007)

*AW: Ich habs geschafft*

Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch! #6

Bis Januar zu warten wird dir aber sicherlich schwer fallen :q


----------



## Steffen90 (8. November 2007)

*AW: Ich habs geschafft*

herzlichen glückwunsch!
endlich ohne papa angeln gehn:q
ich hatte nur zwei fehler... ohne zu lernen|supergri


----------



## jaeger (8. November 2007)

*AW: Ich habs geschafft*

Drei Fehler?? tststs...

Nein, Quatsch! Klasse Leistung!

Aber bis Januar brennt schon unter den Fingernaegeln..

Falls es dich troestet: ich muss auch noch bis Januar warten..


----------



## Denni_Lo (8. November 2007)

*AW: Ich habs geschafft*



Justhon schrieb:


> ...
> 3Fehler in der Theorie, aber sonst war alles klar.
> Der größte Teil der anderen hats auch geschafft, und im Januar werd ich mir den Schein ausstellen lassen!|supergri
> 
> MfG Justus



|bigeyes So viele? 

Alter Verwalter, iso geht das aber nicht, nene wo kommen wir denn da hin?

















Kleiner Scherz am Rande |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri Herzlichen und alles gute


----------



## boot (8. November 2007)

*AW: Ich habs geschafft*



Justhon schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen.
> 
> Ich hatte heute meine Fischerprüfung in NRW, und was soll ich sagen...bestanden|supergri
> 
> ...


|schild-g|schild-g|schild-gwünsche ich #6


----------



## Mendener (8. November 2007)

*AW: Ich habs geschafft*

Hi Justus,

na dann mal Herzlichen Glückwunsch ... und viel Spass am Wasser!!!!


----------



## boot (8. November 2007)

*AW: Ich habs geschafft*

|schild-g





Harbour schrieb:


> Ich sage nur " Herzlichen Glückwunsch^^" :m
> Hab meine auch bestanden^^
> Mit 1 fehler in Theorie (gesetzkunde). Ich warte auch noch bis Januar... wir ham das so im verein dass man mit 16 erst alleine darf (ich bin 15).|uhoh:
> Aber wenn ich den schein ausgestellt bekommen hab kann ich mit meinem Kumpel angeln gehen.
> Über den Winter ist die Vorfreude umso größer:vik:


----------



## Mefotom (8. November 2007)

*AW: Ich habs geschafft*

Hallo,

Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung, jetzt aber mal ran an die Fische.


Grüsse Thomas


----------



## schrauber78 (8. November 2007)

*AW: Ich habs geschafft*

glückwunsch auch von mir.


----------



## Pikepauly (9. November 2007)

*AW: Ich habs geschafft*

Justus!!

Dicker Glückwunsch!!

Allzeit Petri!


----------



## CarpioDiem (9. November 2007)

*AW: Ich habs geschafft*

also erst mal |schild-g


hatte heut auch meine prüfung. aber die herren beamten arbeiten bei uns in BW soooo wahnsinnig schnell das ich mein ergebnis erst in frühestens!!! FRÜHESTENS 2 wochen erfahr... 
das brennt noch viel mehr, wie bis januar warten... weil ich weiß ja ned mal ob überhaupt  :m 
aber ich hab n gutes gefühl  
(Das ichs fehlerfrei hab ...hust...hihi...naja fast vielleicht|kopfkrat )


greetz


----------



## Moench (9. November 2007)

*AW: Ich habs geschafft*

|rolleyes*NeidischGuck*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß :m


----------



## HarryHaller (9. November 2007)

*AW: Ich habs geschafft*



> das ich mein ergebnis erst in frühestens!!! FRÜHESTENS 2 wochen erfahr...


 
Landratsamt Aalen, richtig? War heut auch dabei, danach bei Angelmarkt Beck in Westhausen, der meinte dass nur die Tübben in Aalen sich so lang Zeit lassen. Anderswo wartet man eine Stunde, dann gibts das Ergebnis.

Gruß und viel Spaß beim Fischen!


----------



## crisoo (9. November 2007)

*AW: Ich habs geschafft*



CarpioDiem schrieb:


> also erst mal |schild-g
> 
> 
> hatte heut auch meine prüfung. aber die herren beamten arbeiten bei uns in BW soooo wahnsinnig schnell das ich mein ergebnis erst in frühestens!!! FRÜHESTENS 2 wochen erfahr...
> ...





|schild-g       auch von mir an alle die bestanden haben

hab heute auch prüfung gehabt..........auch in bw. tja wir bekommen im laufe der nächsten woche das ergebnis..(vielleicht)...is doch echt zum :v


----------



## CarpioDiem (9. November 2007)

*AW: Ich habs geschafft*

@HarryHaller

Jo geil  ja aalen (welche nummer?? ich war 82 ^^ ), vollkommen recht hat der aus westhausen... jeder kriegts irgendwie gebacken nur unsre lieben herren (&damen) von Bürofachkräften mal wieder nich  
aber was solls  jetzt is eh nich mehr so viel los...(am, im und ums wasser)

greetz und auch von mir allzeit petri


----------



## LiRZG (10. November 2007)

*AW: Ich habs geschafft*

Hi,
habe die Prüfung in BW gestern auch geschafft. War ja alles in allem Recht easy, wenn man sich etwas vorbereitet hat. 
Allerdings war ich etwas nervös, als abends um 6 vorgelesen wurde, wer bestanden hat - in alphabetischer Reihenfolge, aber leider rückwärts. Da hatte ich namenstechnisch doch etwas Pech. Aber Topergebnis im Kurs! So geil, ab nächstes Jahr darf ich endlich mitangeln...


----------



## MuggaBadscher (10. November 2007)

*AW: Ich habs geschafft*



HarryHaller schrieb:


> Landratsamt Aalen, richtig? War heut auch dabei, danach bei Angelmarkt Beck in Westhausen, der meinte dass nur die Tübben in Aalen sich so lang Zeit lassen. Anderswo wartet man eine Stunde, dann gibts das Ergebnis.
> 
> Gruß und viel Spaß beim Fischen!


stimmt nicht ganz... in tübingen (bw) musste ich letztes jahr auch 2 wochen auf mein ergebnis warten!


----------



## Raubfischjäger (10. November 2007)

*AW: Ich habs geschafft*

Auch von mir |schild-g zur bestandenen Fischerprüfung!

#hRaubfischjäger#h


----------



## Justhon (10. November 2007)

*AW: Ich habs geschafft*

Glückwunsch an alle, die auch bestanden haben.

Also das mit den 2 Wochen Wartezeit ist ja mal voll der Mist...da würd ich mich beschweren....das würd ich nich durchhalten, ich war die eine Stunde bei uns schon so aufgeregt, obwohl ich ein gutes Gefühl hatte.


----------



## esox82 (10. November 2007)

*AW: Ich habs geschafft*

hey Justus!
herzlichen glückwunsch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flasche (10. November 2007)

*AW: Ich habs geschafft*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## crisoo (16. November 2007)

*AW: Ich habs geschafft*

tja leuts,
komm ich doch gestern abend vom arbeiten nach hause und was finde ich im postkasten..........nen brief vom landratsamt, hab ich doch drei tage warten müssen |bigeyes, 

*nun hab ich den "lappen" :vik:* und jetzt werd ich euch löchern. |kopfkrat


----------



## angelnarr (16. November 2007)

*AW: Ich habs geschafft*

allen herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung.
Ich hab noch ein Wochenende mit Gerätekunde und spez. Fischkunde vor mir, aber am Freitach is Prüfung - endlich.
Gruß
Harry


----------



## einsamer angler (16. November 2007)

*AW: Ich habs geschafft*



Justhon schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen.
> 
> Ich hatte heute meine Fischerprüfung in NRW, und was soll ich sagen...bestanden|supergri
> 
> ...




Au Backe 3fehler und dann haste es noch geschaft
naja so grade eben noch durch gekommen gell|rolleyes

nee blödsinn ALLES GUTE ZUR BESTANDENEN PRÜFUNG#6
und viele viele fische 
gruß michele


----------



## Master Hecht (18. November 2007)

*AW: Ich habs geschafft*

ich geb ma nen bissel an ich habe keine fehler inner prüfung gemacht. Aber dir herzlichen gllückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung.


----------



## Donnerkrähe (18. November 2007)

*AW: Ich habs geschafft*

|schild-g|birthday:
ich hab den schein im juni gemacht
am sonntag hab ich den dann, da werd ich 14|stolz:|laola:|jump:


----------



## magic feeder (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ich habs geschafft*

herzlichen glückwunsch auch von magic feeder.........petri heil......und tight lines


----------

